

Serious flaw in Mortgage Calculations for Refinance - visava
http://patrick.net/forum/?p=955578

======
credit_guy
Most likely if the borrower wants to refinance the next month he will have the
surprise that the principal will be equal to the original principal plus the
"negative points" (and of course minus the principal amortization for the
first month, which is quite small).

